# Electrician Mistakes



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

Post photos of electrical blunders made by electricians or those that actually think they are an electrician, ie. homeowner, GC, etc.  Anyone can post photos, please do not use the name of the blunderer.

View attachment 1910


No, NM is not allowed outside in conduit
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1910


/monthly_2013_08/IMG_1714.jpg.5c449b59e4e0cad631c0b64e9cf42d8b.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

This GC loves doing his own work on this commercial property in the basement.  I had to stand on the plastic cover of the sump pump in order to access this panel.  It was nice to know he was the vice-president of the local homebuilders association at the time.

View attachment 798


View attachment 798


/monthly_2013_08/1b6fb7a8.jpg.c99dfe31b17654d1d7e7dff5f9b4137d.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pay Peanuts & Get Monkeys.  Another genius with a tool belt.

View attachment 800


View attachment 800


/monthly_2013_08/93e95203.jpg.bd23c889f749ef93499e9cfbad65857b.jpg


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 18, 2013)

One of my favorites. Home owner insisted there wasn't a panel in the kitchen.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice one Chris.  I have to find my photos of a main panel inside the kitchen cabinets.  They had to keep the cover off and remove cans and shelves in order to get to it.  It was owned by a judge.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

Convenience Grounds:

View attachment 805


View attachment 806


View attachment 805


View attachment 806


/monthly_2013_08/IMAG0095.jpg.d043b0564da6edd6efa6c54c22bb3c8a.jpg

/monthly_2013_08/IMAG0096.jpg.91be93e348403c607d2270587416ac75.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice try moron.  It's for a ****in pool pump you idiot!

View attachment 807


View attachment 807


/monthly_2013_08/IMAG0100.jpg.936deaf7781a2a89627088f239ce0b93.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

More high quality work brought to you by a state with no contractor licensing.

View attachment 808


View attachment 808


/monthly_2013_08/IMAG0183.jpg.34c11f6c93c2f9723be9213bc079320c.jpg


----------

